# Doctors?



## lucas7878 (Jun 24, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has had the same luck with doctors as I have? Yesterday I went to my new doctor because of Insurance change. I thought this change would be good and maybe this doctor would listen to me and actually be able to help. However I found that he was not much more support than any other doctor I have ever had. I have been going to doctors for my stomach problems for over 8 years now. I have had every test possible and each doctor tells me Iam a healthy young man and I just need to relax. I have even had a SO CALLED DOCTOR tell me I dont know whats wrong with you, you figure it out. What a help she was. The doctor told me yesterday that IBS is just a garbage bag. When a doctor can not figure out whats wrong with you they put IBS on it. SO does IBS even exists? He is putting me on benytol or something like that and iam just keeping my fingers crossed that this can help me a little. Because i had to call in to work today because i couldnt make the car ride to work. I HATE THIS>>>>>>>>


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hmm, I hope there is a way for you to find another doctor, because your new doctor sounds like a piece of ####... Only you know how you're feeling and what bothers you-- don't let some doctor tell you otherwise. Good luck out there...


----------



## Madhatter5370 (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm sorry that you've had such bad luck with doctors. It can make all the difference. I'm on my third, and headed to a fourth. I finally found a good one who listens, but she still couldn't help much. Best of luck. It seems so hard to fight to stay well when your doc isn't even supporting you!Jessie


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

I stopped asking doctors what I have and started telling. It's amazing how not asking sometimes makes things faster to solve. Of course, I also got IBS back when I was 14, and ten years ago, general practitioners barely even knew what it was.IBS DOES EXIST.







But sometimes no amount of medicine or tests will help relieve it.I do definitely recommend relaxing.Also, can you find strategic bathroom locations on your drive to work? I have two on my twenty minute drive to work, both approximately a 1/3 distance from the other. I can not deny I have had days when I had to make a pitstop if one (and once two of them) because of my stomach! (Both are gas stations with (thank god) public restrooms.) Fast food restaurants work too. I have no qualms anymore about running in and not purchasing. It's a health issue!Alexis Parker


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

i think the general rule of thumb should be, never trust a doctor! especially young doctors, they are so good at putting the symptoms in computers and seeing what pops up! most of what doctors do is educated guessing! I can often do better guessing myself since many seem not to really want to understand your problem. i don't like to whine and complain but my dr. would send me home with out any help if i didn't try to make a big deal out of something.


----------



## ch8502 (Jul 17, 2003)

I have had the same problem with doctors. I have been to several who dismiss my condition. Unless you have the illness, there is no way of understanding how dibilitating it actually is. IBS runs my life. If i am not feeling well I do not dare go out for fear that I will get stuck somewhere without a bathroom. I have been struggling with this since I was 16 which was 10 years ago. During that time they have not made much progress in finding treatments. Since it is a functional problem, I dont' think there is much hope for a cure.


----------



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

Lucas, I've had problems with my stomach since I was in middle school and I'm 24 now. My doctors told me that there was nothing wrong and that may symptomes were all in my head or caused by stress or not eating right. Then my senior year in high school they diagnosed me with IBS so I thought that that was what I had. I read up about it. Tried to eat right. Never took meds though since my system doesn't like them. Anyway, finally last year I went it for really bad pains. The doctor thought it was a stomach flu. I kept going back since I could barely move from the pain and he sent me to a surgeon who did a cat-scan and found a hole in my small intestine. First they thought that I swallowed a chicken or fish bone. After surgery they found it to be divertiulitis which are pockets that form in your intestines. The hole was caused by one of them popping from too much waste jammed into it or something. Since the surgery which was May 3 2002 I have been having basically the same problems as before and they say that it's IBS-CD. I went to a specialist and he said that they only call it IBS when they don't know what is wrong with you. So I don't know what to tell you except the fact that most doctors are *******s. Everytime I go to see the doctor they look at me like " Oh, it's her again. The one that claims she has all these problems when she looks healthy." The specialist even thought that I seem healthy and that I should take something for anxiety. I think he's full of ****. I went to him because my husband and I went for a walk one day and my stomach started to cramp so bad that I could barely make it home. I rested 3 times when it was only about 4 1/2 blocks. I don't think that is stress.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Busting your gut sounds horrendous and deeply distressing. My doctor said I should eat less carbs and stick to regular meal times. This has worked for me! At times tho, I was really distressed and felt hungry most of the time, but it seems that my digestive system has settled for the most part and as long as I don't over indulge or snack throughout the day, I can keep this thing under control!I simply adopted a healther lifestyle. This is more difficult than you would think because often we believe our approach is good for us.I suggest you write down everything you eat and the time you eat it. Keep your diary for 2 weeks and take it to your doctor/GP. He may suggest a healthier alternative.


----------

